# Whole Hog Pics from LudiChris



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

Here are a few whole hog pics from LudiChris:



 Guest of Honor... 

 Back From the Butcher



 Ready For the Pit... 

 Fun With Piggy



 Porker In and On... 

 Git-R-Done



 Getting the Slice... 

 My Ugly Mug and My Lovely Wife

**EDIT** Corrected the "Porker In and On" picture


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 27, 2005)

How many people cane you feed with a whole hog like that?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

Awwwwwwwwww that poor pig, I just don't know what to say...........How could you guys take pic's of before and after.  That is just appauling to me.....................What time's dinner?????????


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

Bill: Thanks for uploading the pictures for me. I'll have to buy the wings at the Anchor. (any time you want to go) That porker fed about a hundred people.Yea, I felt real bad about the poor piggy, As I jammed a Sammy in my pie hole! The other one was cut up for the deep freezer. The one we did for the cook walked right up the plank into the truck like he was going to the fair.It was only at the butcher after unloading him he went nuts.Must be the other hogs told him he was there to take the "Big sleep" I gave him a couple of dough nuts for his last meal.The neighbors are some of my best customers. Every one eats for free the 4th of July.Including the whole damn Police dept, And Fire dept. there good guys and it's a small town.Nice to have those folk on your side if you need them.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Ludi, that pic of the head and the parts split a part...is that how you serve?  Or do you just remove all the meat and served as pulled pork?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

LudiChris said:
			
		

> I'll have to buy the wings at the Anchor. (any time you want to go)


You're on!  :-D And I'll get the beer! 8)


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

It's how ever the customer wants it. If it's a good ole pig pickin party It gets done longer. If they want it sliced not so long.Most of the time it's a little of both just due to the fact that most folk have not a clue what pulled pork is.Most don't want the head, That's fine by me I'll eat the jowl and cheek meat.(that's the best part of the hog aside from the skin) I personally like the pig pickin parties. Yank the pig off the pit and let the customer and guests have at it. With the customer going first with who ever fallows.Other times I have to cut it up with a pan of pulled, a pan of sliced, a pan of ribs, Exc. Sauce is ALWAYS served on the side.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 28, 2005)

Hey Capt, is that you in the yellow shirt with that pig? :badgrin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 28, 2005)

My buddy did this last year.  I helped.  Everybody in Carolina's know's
how they like they're pig.  Some like a traditional picking, since he was serving a mixed crowd of Southerner's and yankees, he pulled it all, chopped and served in the skin.

This one was a little dry, but there weren't none left.  Funny how when folks eat your cooking, they always swear it's the best they ever had!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 28, 2005)

yeah, that's me.....notice how my eyes are already red and we ain't even stated cooking yet!!!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 28, 2005)

I like the idea of serving it back in the skin. Great pics!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 28, 2005)

Theres a song about that...Smoke Gets in your eyes


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2005)

Capt, How big of a porker was that?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 28, 2005)

The bald headed guy is my friend...we're doing it again at the end of April.  he's in Columbia, and I'll ride up to help him.  Which pretty much consists of me offering advice, like "let's measure the temp of the pig"
which he will ignore.  The pig in the pics above was very lean, he didn't adjust, and it came out dry.  His first pig was great.

  Minion taught me a method I now use (and Big Ugly says he will too now that he tasted mine last fall) that keeps the ribs from drying out, and no flipping, which can result in a pig that falls apart!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 28, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Theres a song about that...Smoke Gets in your eyes



http://grantmcl.tripod.com/smokeget.mid


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 29, 2005)

LudiChris said:
			
		

> Capt, How big of a porker was that?




Can't remember for sure...I think it 135 on the hoof.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow, I see you guys hacked off the head and neck. That aint a whole hog cook    What did you guys do with it? Please tell me you didn't throw it away. That makes some fine sausage.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 29, 2005)

I don't make sausage, although I have cooked head on.. love the jowls.
Again, I assisted my friends cook in those pictures.  He calls a long time butcher-friend and tell's em he wants a whole hog.  They will chop off the head unless you specify otherwise.  The hog comes cleaned with the backbone split.  His pig cooker has a built in flipper so that much is easy.  That one came out dry because of an apparent problem with his regulator.

His first one was perfect. 

   I use a style taught to me by Jim Minion, and he learned it from competitors like the Pig Pounda Kappa folks, Gray Kerse (I believe that is how he spells it) also one of the top hog cooks in the country. A Georgia boy that cooks MIM a lot, Lilly and Jack's Old South use same tecniques.   Jacks Old South does pretty good, even if he is a bit surly.

  I actually grew up in Charlotte....our church had several acres of wooded land, and our homecoming every October featured a whole hog.
We stayed up all night with 2 big oil drums of burning oak dropping coals through an iron grate.  These were shoveled under the pig, which was suspended on wire fencing 2 feet above the coals.  Our pit was a U-shaped row of cylinder blocks.  That's where I first learned q.

  Being born in eastern North Carolina and having lived all over the state, 
I am proud to support my heritage....whole hog or shoulders cooked over wood coals.  That stance (with varying meats) meets the definition supplied by the U.S. Department of Agriculture.

  In your introductory post, you refused to give me advice on how to achieve crisp pig skin.  Perhaps it was because you were unable to give me that information based on your experience with wood pits only, or perhaps you're an asshole.  When I bought my pit, I had several decisions to make.   Around 22 percent of pre-tax income goes to child support for a child I adopted.  I don't regret any of it, but I can't afford to
buy a Klose or similar model.  I chose gas for financial reasons, mainly for the profit margin of the little bit of catering I do.

   However, no where in my response to your post did I claim to make bbq.  That requires smoke.  I and my friend, (who uses a gas pit that has been in his family for years), use what we have.  Which is why (as stated in your introductory post) I modified my pit to add smoke.  Last fall we went whole hog (head on) to film a pilot for a possible series for the Outdoor Living Network (still in the works).  My modifications filled the neighborhood with the smell of hickory...and the meat was wonderfully smoked.  Most there said it was the best pig they ever had.  Sorry no pictures of that cook, only videotape which is being edited.

  To answer your question above, I don't want to get into grinding meats at this point.  I've eaten hog's head cheese, but I don't want to make it.


  I'm glad you're here, and hope someday you'll explain your technique for perfect skin.  Perhaps it's not possible on my grill, but I'd like to know anyway.  Someday I hope to have a real pit.  But for now, I'll continue to learn with what I have.  

  And I'm ok with that.


----------



## Finney (Mar 29, 2005)

_Barney takes bullet out of pocket and loads gun._  






_This here's what we call the Deadly Game._ :roll:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> ... or perhaps you're an asshole.  ...


Damn, Capt'n!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

Geessh dude, Calm down. No need to call me a asshole. I'm just a old fart doing pigs the way they were done down on the farm where I grew up. You can do barbecue any way you like. As I said before I'm old school and gas is not barbecue. You can take all the information from all the "pro's" and read all you like on the net, But that does not make you a pit master. Also just because you get hardware or a ribbon at a contest does not make you a pit master. I have gotten ribbons and hardware for some of the worst bbq I have ever done. But the judges liked it. So ease up there and youll live a lot longer. I ment and mean no harm. Far as pig skin goes, I don't think it can be done with gas and a drip pan. So I can offer no advice. Your quest should be to prove me wrong. Thanks for your time to read this post, Chris, Aka Asshole


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 29, 2005)

;-)


----------



## Finney (Mar 29, 2005)

LudiChris said:
			
		

> You can take all the information from all the "pro's" and read all you like on the net, But that does not make you a pit master.



It doesn't...       Damn.  :badgrin:

How about how many posts you make?  :badgrin:  :p  :-D


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 29, 2005)

LudiChris said:
			
		

> Geessh dude, Calm down. No need to call me a asshole. I'm just a old fart doing pigs the way they were done down on the farm where I grew up. You can do barbecue any way you like. As I said before I'm old school and gas is not barbecue. You can take all the information from all the "pro's" and read all you like on the net, But that does not make you a pit master. Also just because you get hardware or a ribbon at a contest does not make you a pit master. I have gotten ribbons and hardware for some of the worst bbq I have ever done. But the judges liked it. So ease up there and youll live a lot longer. I ment and mean no harm. Far as pig skin goes, I don't think it can be done with gas and a drip pan. So I can offer no advice. Your quest should be to prove me wrong. Thanks for your time to read this post, Chris, Aka Asshole



A.  at what point was I not calm?

B.  I didn't call you an asshole, I said you might be one.  

C.  I don't need you to tell me I can do bbq anyway I like.

D.  If Jim Minion and Chris Lilly aren't pit masters, you sure ain't.  (That there's farm talk.)

E.  My quest is to get a real pit.  I will, eventually.

F.  You're right, Chris is a asshole.

    :axe:  :antismile:  :newb:  :joy:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 29, 2005)

Well I hope everybody feels better now that that's off everybodies chest! I feel great now!


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

I think it might be the time spent at the pit. As to how many posts you make.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

Sounds like this may be heading for the "Blue Room"!!  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

Well Captin, Sorry you know it all. I'm out of here. Good luck on all your gas adventures. I don't know it all, and never will. Glad you do, as well as the 16 year old kid that lives next door. So long folks.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 29, 2005)

Well, I guess I'm in Rempe's dog house.  Funny how a request for more info became "I know it all!"


----------



## Finney (Mar 29, 2005)

Come back LudiChris.....  LudiChris, come back...   


Cappie... and they thought Larry was running people off. :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 29, 2005)

I feel so dirty.  Dang, what did I say that was so wrong?  

LARRY MADE ME DO IT!


----------



## Rob D. (Mar 29, 2005)

So does this mean we'll never know how to get crispy skin?

Rob


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm an idiot....I got to remember not to piss people off till AFTER I learn their secrets! :grin:


----------



## Finney (Mar 29, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm an idiot....I got to remember not to piss people off till AFTER I learn their secrets! :grin:



Cappie... I think Rob D. is calling you a Wanker.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 29, 2005)

LudiChris said:
			
		

> I think it might be the time spent at the pit. As to how many posts you make.


 :?:  :?:  :?: 

Gees, some people are so sensetive


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2005)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> At least we'll always have the biscuit test to remember him by.
> A lot of good that will do me & my WSM.


Test it out, Jeff...I think you'll find that your upper grate is hotter than your lower, unless you're using sand in the pan... 

I better get my wings!!!   

(just kidding Chris..and that's not Chris Finney!!!  )


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 29, 2005)

OK...so I just read this whole thread....Captain, did you just run a new member out of my house because of your mouth!!??  Remember, we want to *GROW *the member base not *SHRINK *it... :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 29, 2005)

Jeff E said:
			
		

> At least we'll always have the biscuit test to remember him by.
> A lot of good that will do me & my WSM.



Were you suppose to eat the biscuits after the 10 minutes?


----------



## Finney (Mar 30, 2005)

I'm not going to waste a biscuit just because it's on fire.  :-D


----------



## Rob D. (Mar 30, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> I'm not going to waste a biscuit just because it's on fire.  :-D


 
Just put gravy on it....

Rob


----------



## jminion1 (Mar 30, 2005)

Damn sorry I missed this yesterday, this is just the kind of thing I like to poke sticks at.
Tradional BBQ, mine is and your is not. 
Western NY is a hot bed of tradional BBQ?
Tradional hog cooking had very little smoke flavor because they burnt their wood down coals and would place it under or on the hog based on the style of cooking they were doing. 

Heat is heat, the fact you can now get that from gas and have a smoke generator or box to produce desired smoke is not tradional, ok so what.

Jim


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 30, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Damn sorry I missed this yesterday, this is just the kind of thing I like to poke sticks at.
> Tradional BBQ, mine is and your is not.
> Western NY is a hot bed of tradional BBQ?
> Tradional hog cooking had very little smoke flavor because they burnt their wood down coals and would place it under or on the hog based on the style of cooking they were doing.
> ...



Excellent summary Jim!  Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Western NY is a hot bed of tradional BBQ?


Did I miss something here?


----------



## Finney (Mar 30, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> jminion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You missed that Jim Minion doesn't think you live in a hot bed of traditional BBQ.  :p 

Also... I get the feeling he thought Ludi was being an ass. 

I just thought he seemed like he was from NY.   :badgrin:  :-D  _kidding_

It's all good here.  He should come back and start over.  8)


----------



## Rob D. (Mar 30, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> [quote="Niagara River Smoker":3pl0tvjc]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You missed that Jim Minion doesn't think you live in a hot bed of traditional BBQ.  :p 8)[/quote:3pl0tvjc]

We all know that the hotbed of traditional BBQ is southern New England :-D .....     (Rob ducks and puts on kevlar vest......)

Rob


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2005)

Just got off the phone with Chris ~ Nice guy! Butt, you'll never know..... :badgrin:  :badgrin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 30, 2005)

well as stated elsewhere...I agreed with almost everything he said...heck I was trying to get him to teach me some tricks!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 30, 2005)

I miss him


----------



## Finney (Mar 30, 2005)

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> Just got off the phone with Chris ~ Nice guy! Butt, you'll never know..... :badgrin:  :badgrin:



Our loss... his loss... that's what we'll never know.

As I said before, I wish he would come back and start over.  We can't know him and he can't know us in a few posts, part of one day.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 30, 2005)

Thread locked!  I invited him via email to comeback and give it another go...it's up to him!


----------

